# L3830D



## Kate (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello all, I am in Australia and am looking to purchase a second hand L series Kubota. I have found a L3830D that I like but I'm confused and hoping you could help? My local kubota dealer says 'it's an import model, stay away from it'. As none are manufactured in Australia I find this non helpful. Sadly, I also cannot find a list of models that kubota australia imported (again not very helpful). Fortunately Kubota USA seem more advanced and provide a list of those legitimately imported and the 'grey import' models. This helps a lot as I see America chose the L3830 BUT the L3830D does not appear on the list? Only the F, DT, GST and HST? Same on tractordata. I was thinking it may be the base model but can't find any confirmation of this? I was thinking that if USA selected this model perhaps Australia did too? BUT kubota guy said illegitimate and I can't find any other L3830D's in Australia (suss) although it seems that I could buy one through tractor house from Ohio? With a very similar serial plate and serial number just 7000 from my 'tractor of interest'. I don't as yet have engine serial but am surprised I can't seem to find any machine serial look up in AUS or USA. This little mystery (determining status of this model and available parts) is alluding me. Anyone have any insight or directions to advance my research?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Kubota's official stance on tractors not imported through their dealer network is that they will not be supported by the dealer network. That official position is likely because tractors built for markets like the Japanese domestic market do not have emission and safety equipment required by many countries. The official Kubota policy is so stringent here in the US that if a dealer knowlingly sells parts or works on an import brought in outside their official distribution chain, the dealer risks their franchise. Pretty serious for the dealer, but does not mean the parts and support are not available, just not through official Kubota channels.

Here in the States this market is referred to as the grey market. Enterprising individuals purchase container loads of low hour Asian market tractors and bring them in country and sell them to consumers outside the dealer network at considerable discounts. Most of the successful grey market individuals in this country offer the parts and service manuals for the grey market units, and provide the cross reference to the officially imported version so parts are easily obtained. Just use the officially imported model numbers when ordering the parts, and do not expect the Kubota dealer to do any installation work.

I have friends that have successfully purchased grey market Kubotas, and have zero issues with parts and support. They use the official parts manuals, and independent repair shops, or their own shops. They order parts through the Kubota dealer using the officially imported tractor part numbers. However, if there is a failure in a non-compliant diesel engine or injection system it can mean hours of research to find the component needed. The solution here is to contact the grey market importer, a skilled injection technician, or identify the Kubota engine family and order engine parts from the industrial engine marketplace. Once in a while the only solution is a complete new engine assembly if a piston or rod fails, but this is rare.

This aggravation generally discourages the average person from purchasing a Kubota brought in outside the official distribution channels, and is something the buyer must consider.


----------



## Kate (Mar 17, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Kubota's official stance on tractors not imported through their dealer network is that they will not be supported by the dealer network. That official position is likely because tractors built for markets like the Japanese domestic market do not have emission and safety equipment required by many countries. The official Kubota policy is so stringent here in the US that if a dealer knowlingly sells parts or works on an import brought in outside their official distribution chain, the dealer risks their franchise. Pretty serious for the dealer, but does not mean the parts and support are not available, just not through official Kubota channels.
> 
> Here in the States this market is referred to as the grey market. Enterprising individuals purchase container loads of low hour Asian market tractors and bring them in country and sell them to consumers outside the dealer network at considerable discounts. Most of the successful grey market individuals in this country offer the parts and service manuals for the grey market units, and provide the cross reference to the officially imported version so parts are easily obtained. Just use the officially imported model numbers when ordering the parts, and do not expect the Kubota dealer to do any installation work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kate (Mar 17, 2019)

That's a great and clear overview of the situation as I understand it thanks. The problem I'm having and perhaps the confirmation is that I can't find a list for Kubota Australia legitimate models. They only have info for current models as naturally they want you to buy new. You can't talk to Kubota Australia only the dealer's and they are so far super unhelpful. One dealer just says import model another guy I found that is ex kubota worker says they were sold here by Kubota Australia. How can I check who's right? I must say this process has me believing Kubota is just too hard to do business with, shame they have such reliable machines.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would go to www.kubota.com.au website and use the dealer locator to find a dealer willing to talk to you. Most dealer service departments have a list of the models for which they can obtain parts. Go to the parts counter and ask for parts for the model in which you are interested.


----------



## Kate (Mar 17, 2019)

This is where I'm having another challenge. I know I can get parts for the L3830DT. But the one I'm interested in is the L3830D. I'm not sure the difference? I can see from Kubota USA that the F, DT, GST and HST are genuine models but why isn't the D on the American list? I can see many D's in America so I know you have them is the D legit in USA? We have 'grey Imports' too with the translation and parts challenge, although not many. But I'm wondering if the inconsistency of part numbers exist between USA models and Australian.. surely not? So this could be considered a 'grey import' to australia but not have the parts issues the 'other grey imports' would have providing the DT parts suit the D model? I know they recently replaced the clutch plate and purchased it from Kubota Australia so at least some parts must be either available or compatible with the DT.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No effective way to know parts compatibility without the actual parts manual in front of you. I see on the Aussie site for Kubota what looks to be the same as some of what they sell here. But no way of really knowing without doing actual comparisons. Japanese tractors carry all manner of model designations for their domestic market. Some are the same as models sold elsewhere, with model number changes, name changes, etc. There are no D models sold in the US as such. There are DT, GST, and HST variants. The DT equates to Dual Traction, the GST equates to glide shift, and the HST equates to hydrostatic. I would guess you have same or similar variants of that model there, but without the exact parts book for the L3830D there is no way of simply knowing parts compatibility. 
In a trip to Japan I saw Zen-Noh tractors that are same as some of our Kubotas. Zen-Noh is an agricultural conglomerate of farmers (CoOp, if you will), and Kubota labeled tractors just for that group of farmers. 
I have a friend in England with a L series Kubota, it is a 2018 model, but when comparing it to a similar model sold here it uses a different generation of engine. 
If you are married to a Kubota dealer for parts and service, it is best to stick to the products they sell for your country. If not, then you need to be resourceful and establish a business relationship with the source of the tractor and parts.
Just do not get into a situation where you have a stranded product for which no parts or service are available. I have seen quite a bit of the latter here when manufacture discontinued models are imported, and there is zero parts availability because they are not like heritage models of Massey Ferguson or Ford with extensive aftermarket support and plenty of spares in tractor salvage yards. 
However, orphan tractors do make great dock anchors! Just drain all the fluids and fill the tires with water.


----------



## Kate (Mar 17, 2019)

Owe dear, thanks RC Wells. I think I have decided that Kubota are just too hard. If it's this hard before I buy I hate to think what it might be like in future. I might look into John Deere 3038E. I like the tractors you mention but I need one that is compact and has lots of attachments.


----------

